# Original Kindle Fire (love)



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought my Kindle Fire when it first came out. I still have it. It's still perfect.
I bought my wife a refurbished one not long ago, and it's well also.
I'd like to move into the larger, HD Fire, but I just can't say goodbye to this one.
I love it!
As long as it's not broken, why fix it?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I know exactly what you mean Kahoolawe. I am having the same issue with buying the 8.9 HDX. I have the original fire and the fire HD 7 and both function well. But I *WANT* the 8.9 HDX but am having trouble justifying the purchase. It is sitting in my Amazon cart waiting for the final click.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I still have my original Fire as well. Works great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A back up Kindle is a good thing....  

Betsy


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I know, I could... but I'm still not ready to put my Fire down. It doesn't have any issues, yet... 
I've used it nightly, since it first came out.
Battery is still strong!!!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just posted in another thread that I to have an original Kindle fire.,..

BUT I also own an iPad4  

The reason for this my post is that I find myself using the Kindle fire the majority of the time ..  The larger iPad is just tooooo big to even use as a reader, and  it does not function all that better then the Kindle for short sessions using the the web...

NO WAY would I even think about buying another larger tablet... The mini iPad "may" have replaced my Kindle ...MAY HAVE 

Bob G


----------



## mellyf (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a lurker but thought I would post here, because I had bought my husband the original Kindle Fire when it first came out.  When the HDX came out, I asked him if he wanted to upgrade, and he said no because it was still working great, etc.  I went ahead and bought him the HDX 8.9 anyway, and he LOVES it.  He keeps going on about how fantastic the picture is, etc.  So just some food for thought. ;-)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have loved my Original Kindle Fire since my husband gave it to me January 30, 2012. For the last month it has not been charging reliably, apparently due to a broken connection between the micro USB port and the rest of the Fire. Other than the charging issue, the original Fire is working perfectly. However, since it will soon become impossible to charge the battery, I finally called Amazon Kindle Support and they offered me various upgrade options with a significant discount on return of my original Fire. I should receive a 7" Fire HD on Tuesday and will need to return my original Fire.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My original Fire is still going strong-good Wi-Fi reception, quick response, long lasting battery, good screen (okay, I haven't directly compared it to HD, but it looks good to me!).  I Love it: it rapidly became my device of first choice for reading.

The only problem is the limited storage-8GB just isn't enough. I can't keep much music, audible books, photos because they use up so much space.  So I wish I had more storage and am plotting my next purchase. 

I like the slimmer frame around the original, making it easy to hold by spanning my hand across the back; the newer ones look wider and I don't know I could do that.


----------

